# Dynamischen Content mit .htaccess filtern



## epnet (4. Juli 2010)

Guten Tag,

es wäre schön, wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen könnte:

Ich hab ein Script, welches dynamischen Content generiert. Da ich möchte, dass die so generierten URLs zu meinem Webseitenthema passen, habe ich versucht "unerwünschte" Keywords auszufiltern.

Momentan habe ich das so gelöst:


```
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}
verbotenes keyword1|verbotenes keyword2 [OR,NC]
RewriteCond %{QUERY_STRING}
verbotenes keyword1|verbotenes keyword2 [NC]
RewriteRule ^ - [F]
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit.
Nun kann ich aber nicht alle keywords in dieser Form erfassen und wollte evtl. diesen Filtern "invertieren". Also in der Form, dass nur URLs, die ein "bestimmtes" Keyword enthalten angezeigt werden.

Also m.a.W. einen Filter, der nur z.B. URLs mit den Keyword "Video" anzeigt. Ist so etwas möglich?

Danke im Voraus für die Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüße

epnet


----------

